# Slingshots of Nicaragua



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Got this today from Nicaragua, two rustic slingshots .


















2 little puppies










Compared to my homemade 









I feel the band set is stronger than Chinese 1745 tube,but I don't really care how they shoot, they are more like collectiable items to me.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Went test these two puppies this moring. aslo bring couger and milbro to compare with. ammo 3/8" BB










Target distance is about 10 meter (33ft) a pop can hang on a wire









close view



















Result are better than my expected , these two rustic slingshots from Nicaragua have the power similar to 4 strand Chinese 1745 tube. I found they are easy to shot and pretty accurate . I had tried both , each 5 shots have 1 hits first time not bad !

My first time with Milbro - 20 shots , 0 hit


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the review Eric.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks for post My Rustic Slingshots GOOD Images








Great the first review about Nicaragua Slingshots


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I rated this rusric slingshot over Milbro (maybe I don't know how to shoot it correctly, I have problem with grip stability) because the accuracy and the price no one can beat!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks to you my friend for purchase my slingshot this week i will have cocobolo slingshots with good price







i will pm you when i finish them bye have a great day.









erlkonig said:


> Thanks for your comments. I rated this rusric slingshot over Milbro (maybe I don't know how to shoot it correctly, I have problem with grip stability) because the accuracy and the price no one can beat!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Slingshots.ws said:


> Thanks for your comments. I rated this rusric slingshot over Milbro (maybe I don't know how to shoot it correctly, I have problem with grip stability) because the accuracy and the price no one can beat!


[/quote]

I want that has " PARROT" on it


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice review!


----------

